# Emails for notifications



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not recieving any emails when people reply on threads I have posted on. I have it automaticly set for instant email notification. Is this happening to anyone else?
Also I haven't recieved day 3 yet and I got day 2 (5 day course) a week ago.
Along with that I havent recieved the recipes from Jeff.
I get the feeling there is something wrong with my email?


----------



## meowey (Aug 23, 2007)

It could be that your ISP has spam filters that may be stopping those emails.  Also, are you running any email filtering on your computer?  If so, that would have an effect on emails getting through to you.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 23, 2007)

Vlap.. just sent you an email and PM on how to whitelist my email address. You should also have a Junk Mail folder in your email account... you might check there to see if you find anything that is missing.


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

Got the pm but not the mail. I did what you said and discovered that somehow your address had gotten into my block email folder! ARGH!!! how did that happen? But you are on my safe list now so please resend. Thanks!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 23, 2007)

Just resent everything... hopefully it wil work fine now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For everyone else, you might check the options in your email account to make sure you have my email address whitelisted and to ensure it is not on your block list..

The main ISP's that tend to throw my stuff into the Junk Folder without *YOUR* consent are:

Hotmail
Comcast
Yahoo
SBCGlobal


----------

